# Help with Jochum Box sets please



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I see this was recently released. I see EMI also has an older boxset of Jochum's recordings of Beethoven, Bruckner, Brahms and masses by Brahms and Mozart.

The problem is I already own Jochum's EMI Bruckner set, so would rather not duplicate unnecessarily. How does Jochum's DG recordings of these works compare with the EMI set in your opinions? Both interpretations and sound are important to me.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

If you're a Jochum sentimentalist and/or completist, then have at it all (mono and stereo). The DG Vol. 1 (42 CDs) is obviously more complete than the EMI (20 CDs), and there's more to come from DG. Re sound, DG probably has the edge. Emil Berliner Studios has done lovely work in recent years.

Personally, I wouldn't buy either multi-composer boxes, since I only reserve Jochum for Bruckner (preference DG, with exception of EMI Bruckner 9th). For Bruckner, I think he's as close to Kemo Sabe as one can get. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I only have the EMI set, so I can only speak to that one. I think it's one of the best large box sets that I own. The Brahms cycle (with the LPO) and the Beethoven cycle (with the LSO) are superb. In terms of complete cycles, based on what I've heard, both are near the top-of-the-heap, imho. And a couple individual symphonies are my "desert-island" choices: i.e., the Brahms First and the LvB Ninth. And you already have Jochum's EMI Bruckner set with the Dresden Staatskapelle, so you already know how wonderful it is. On most days, the Bruckner Seventh in that set is my favorite recording of _any_ Bruckner symphony.

Sound quality across the board is comparable to what you've heard with the Bruckner recordings. I think it's very good if not exceptional.

All of that said, I imagine that you can hardly go wrong with the DG set either.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> All of that said, I imagine that you can hardly go wrong with the DG set either.


I do add + 1 toward this. 
I will wait however, they all quickly are available in reduced prices.


----------

